# Introducing myself



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Hello all, my name is Kevin. I live in Oklahoma City and am only 20 but I love love love working on the yard. I've got Bermuda (I think). A few years ago I joined ATY but idk what the heck happened so I am very happy I found the new forum.

I purchased a HRX 2 years ago and have been mowing on the lowest setting since last summer. Early this spring I drove by a garage sale and saw a McLane 7 blade for sale. $100 later I finally had my first reel mower and have loved it ever since.

This was about 2 weeks ago



Today I lowered the wheels but I think it's not right but still looked good



I need to talk to someone with a reel to see what I'm doing wrong because I don't think its level. Thanks guys, hope to learn more here.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you found us! There may be one or two guys here who can help  Welcome to TLF!

P.S. Lawn is looking really great and much improved!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to The Lawn Forum! I remember your lawn - glad you found us!

The yard looks GREAT, by the way!

There is a dedicated McLane thread here. Several members here run them, so I bet someone will be able to help you out. :thumbup:


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

I remember both DFW and Ware. I was pretty pissed that I haven't been able to post but all is better now. Hope y'all are doing well! Hope to be able to putt on the yard by the end of the summer &#128540;


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome Shuffinator, heck of a deal on the McLane. As Ware said check out the McLane thread, they've been doing some impressive work over there with some rollers for the front for under $25. Lawn is looking good!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome Shuffinator!!! I think you are the first person I have seen that mows their SA with a reel mower!! I look forward to your progress.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/thelawnforum/status/859597826497675264

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/920694794738633


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Less than 24 hours on TLF and your front page news. Congrats! I remember your posts from ATY, and I remember the well in your front yard especially. Ha.

The lawn is looking good. Welcome!


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome Shuffinator!!! I think you are the first person I have seen that mows their SA with a reel mower!! I look forward to your progress.


I thought I had SA, just kidding. I have Bermuda. Still learning.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the site! Super deal on the McLane and the lawn is looking great!


----------



## Shuffinator (May 2, 2017)

Okay, so just got home from work and was looking at the mower. I'm only 1 "level" away from the highest cut so today I'm going to go one lower. That will mean raising the bar that the wheels are attached too, up. 
Also, found this on the blade, never really paid attention to it I guess. 
 so I'm wondering if it hasn't been sharpened since 06'. Surely not, but the blades don't really seem to be as sharp as I think they should be. So Oklahoma boys, where do y'all get your blades and bedknife serviced at? Thanks!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If you want to pay for it, ProPower on i240 & May does backlapping for $50.


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> If you want to pay for it, ProPower on i240 & May does backlapping for $50.


Just an FYI I dropped a blower off there a couple of weeks ago (I can't keep it running) and they said it would be 6 weeks before they got to it. So you might want to call and ask how long it would be before they could get to it.


----------



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

Shuffinator said:


> Okay, so just got home from work and was looking at the mower. I'm only 1 "level" away from the highest cut so today I'm going to go one lower. That will mean raising the bar that the wheels are attached too, up.
> Also, found this on the blade, never really paid attention to it I guess.
> so I'm wondering if it hasn't been sharpened since 06'. Surely not, but the blades don't really seem to be as sharp as I think they should be. So Oklahoma boys, where do y'all get your blades and bedknife serviced at? Thanks!


Luber Bros. in Bethany will sharpen the reel on your McLane.


----------

